# MR IGF1 Best bet for me?



## B25 (Nov 1, 2005)

Gents, first post so please take it easy! I have only ever had, at the most, two cycles of single AAS per year, never exceeding 20mg/day. I have tried both BDisp Pinkies and BDisp stanz. Both worked well for me. The trouble I have is that I am extremely receptive to AAS and put on weight easily. I am in the the mixed martial arts game and thererfore the trouble I have is that being 5ft 8" I am fighting guys taller than me. (Currently 89kg taking 15mg stanzozolol/day)

I am considering IGF or Ansomone or Gensci Jinropin next as I want to maintain strength but loose bodyweight. Anyone any recommendations?

Also, I have never injected.! I hear words like slin pin etc, if I took IGF1 or rhgh what 'needles' would I need and, excuse my ignorance and hopefully not breaking the rules' where would I get such 'slinpins' or needles?

Great Site and Advise, Regards, B25.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry mate i don't want to sound condescending but you are not ready to step up to either GH or IGF. you don't even know what a slin pin is nor where to source Pins from.

you can maintain strength and lose Fat without the 2 substances mentioned above.

you could try things like the ECA stack or Clem along with a high protein low carb moderate fat diet and you will achieve the results you are after.

Neither GH or IGF-1 are magical potions


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree with pscarb, you don't need that stuff yet, and you need to do more research at this stage.

If you want to run some kind of cycle and don't want to inject, high dose var will be good for strength without weight gain - although at the end of the day weight gain/loss is dictated by diet.


----------

